# Forum General General Discussion  Suicide rate in Russia

## Yazeed

I read somewhere ( http://maponz.info/index.php?option=com ... &Itemid=35 ) that Russia has the highest rate of suicide in the world.  It really breaks my heart that a country that was once one of the greatest empires in the world would be in such a mess.  Of course, I've never been to Russia, so I don't know how bad the situation is there.  Can someone shed some light on the issue?  Why is this happening?   =(

----------


## Mikhail_S

Russians have very vulnerable hearts.  :: 
Personally I don't know. I haven't reasons for suicide and I can't answer regarding it  ::  And I doubt that the answer is existing.

----------


## TATY

I think Russia has one of the highest suicide rates but not the highest in the world. 
Why is it happening? It's pretty obvious. Following the collapse of the Soviet Union millions of Russians were plunged into poverty. Particularly badly hit were pensioners. 
In the late Soviet period the poverty rate in Russia was about 1.5% compared to almost 50% in 1994. Poverty = sadness = depression = suicide.

----------


## Оля

Ерунда это все, про poverty. Бедность тут ни при чем. Что, только бедные кончают жизнь самоубийством?
Я думаю, если и есть какие-то особые причины, то они не внешние, а внутренние. Дело не в материальном положении людей, а в их психологии. Наверное, у русских все-таки особая психология, и в частности, не очень устойчивая психика.

----------


## TATY

> Ерунда это все, про poverty. Бедность тут ни при чем.
> Я думаю, если и есть какие-то особые причины, то они не внешние, а внутренние. Дело не в материальном положении людей, а в их психологии. Наверное, у русских все-таки особая психология, и в частности, не очень устойчивая психика.

 The suicide rate in Russia shot up following the collapse of the Soviet Union. Basically the suicide rate went up as the poverty rate went up.

----------


## Оля

TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.

----------


## Zaya

> TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.

 Да, есть ещё наркотики. Несчастная любовь!
Но в то же время я не думаю, что есть какая-то "русская психика".

----------


## Lampada

> TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.

 Нет, клиническая депрессия - это не просто грустно и она, действительно, является причиной многих самоубийств.

----------


## Lampada

> ... я не думаю, что есть какая-то "русская психика".

  Я тоже так не думаю, но исторически есть какая-то специфика в том, как русское государство слабо заботится о самых незащищённых своих гражданах.   ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Originally Posted by Zaya  ... я не думаю, что есть какая-то "русская психика".    Я тоже так не думаю, но исторически есть какая-то специфика в том, как русское государство слабо заботится о самых незащищённых своих гражданах.

 Неправда. 
До революции: та же Божедомка например. Они были практически во всех городах. Приюты и госпитали для нищих. 
В советские времена не было бездомных. Только те, кто сознательно хотел бродяжничать. Кров и пища у обездоленных в России всегда были. 
При монастырях сколько приютов было - не счесть...  
А душу лечить... это уже другой вопрос. Государство тут непричем.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.   Нет, клиническая депрессия - это не просто грустно и она, действительно, является причиной многих самоубийств.

 А я что-то говорила про клиническую депрессию??
Несомненно, что депрессия может привести к самоубийству.
Я только сказала, что причиной депрессии может быть не только и вовсе не обязательно _бедность_.

----------


## Zaya

> Государство тут ни_при_чём.

----------


## Mikhail_S

Я не знаю, например, как в других странах, но размер месячного пособия для матери-одиночки явно ниже, чем прожиточный минимум для клопа в коммуналке. 
Есть такая часть отмороженных товарищей, что бросает свою "любовь" в момент, когда та родила ребенка. Полно этих случаев. 
У тех у кого есть родители - повезло. А тем у кого их нет, приходится крутится. Причем, не у всех это получается. были случаи суицида вместе с ребенком. Психологи говорят, что мать лишается рассудка, когда видит ,что не может накормить своего ребенка.  
Но это время такое. Я думаю, что нужно Медведеву толкнуть новую программу по поддержке матерей одиночек. Иначе никак не исправить положения.

----------


## Yazeed

Я полностью согласен с Олей. 
Вот этот список прочитайте.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_co ... icide_rate 
Сразу видно, что половиной первых десяти стран на этом списке являются развитые страны, с высоким уровнем жизни и благосостояния. При этом, это не мешает их жителям наложить на себя руки. И вот по этому поводу возникает вопрос:  Почему многие в России ежегодно совершают самоубийство, если не из-за бедности? В России ежегодно совершают самоубийство более 40 тысячи человек, причём множеством суицидентов являются мужчины. Самое интересно это то, что за каждое завершённое самоубийство выполняется более 20 неудачных попыток самоубийства, что получается, в России ежегодно более 800 тысяч человек пытаются покончить с собой! Неужели жизнь в России так безнадёжна, что единственным исходом для многих стала смерть? 
=(

----------


## Wowik

Ситуация запущенная. 
Если сильно поддерживать матерей-одиночик, то не выгодно замуж выходить.
Какое тут к чертям укрепление института брака? 
Две замужние женщины, только у одной брак не зарегестрирован, и она считается матерью одиночкой и получает и субсидии в д/с и питание для детей школьников и путевки в летний лагерь.
А вторая все на свои. Какой семье жить легче?

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Yazeed*
Какие такие обстоятельства Вы имеете в виду, говоря о невыносимости положения?
Раз мы решили, что бедность здесь ни при чем, то тогда какие другие обстоятельства?
А какой процент от безнадеги повесилось? А сколько от несчастной любви? 
Почему богатые страны в лидерах?
Знаете почему в Анголе или Эфиопии, случаев суицида нет, или практически нет? Потому что в этих странах их уровень жизни - это наш уровень смерти. Ниже некуда.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Wowik* хз.
Я сам не знаю, что нужно делать в этой ситуации. 
Но когда матери нечем кормить ребенка это тоже не нормально.

----------


## Оля

> Сразу видно, что из первых десяти стран в этом списке половина - это развитые страны, с высоким уровнем жизни и благосостояния. _ Это не мешает их жителям накладывать на себя руки. И вот по этому поводу возникает вопрос: почему многие в России ежегодно совершают самоубийство (самоубийство нельзя совершать ежегодно, можно только один раз в жизни; фраза плохо звучит), если не из-за бедности? В России ежегодно совершают самоубийство более 40 тысяч_ человек, причём множество_ суицидентов - мужчины (лучше: большинство из них - мужчины; или тогда уж "_большинством_ из них являются мужчины"). Самое интересное _ то, что на каждое совершённое самоубийство приходится более 20 неудачных попыток самоубийства, так что получается, в России ежегодно более 800 тысяч человек пытаются покончить с собой! Неужели жизнь в России так безнадёжна, что единственным исходом для многих стала смерть?

----------


## Ramil

Это стресс. Постоянное давление, невозможность расслабиться. Это всё способствует суицидам.
В развитых странах жизнь городского служащего наполнена стрессами, вот их с катушек и рвёт. А в нашей ситуации, всё-таки, большую роль сыграл развал СССР. И дело не в бедности. 
Просто мы лишились страны в которой жили (не важно, хорошая это была страна или нет), просто её не стало. Всё встало с ног на голову, всё поменялось, сменились ценности, мораль, всё.
Для человека даже переезд на другое место жительства является достаточно сильным стрессом. А тут, вдруг, привычный мир поменялся на глазах. Естественно, свою роль сыграла и социальная неустроенность многих россиян, особенно в конце 80-х - начале 90-х.
Я хорошо помню то время. Было ощущение какого-то хаоса, везде серость, злоба и грязь. В СМИ одна чернуха, профессора с мировым именем торгуют турецкими шмотками на стихийных рынках. Бандиты, убийства, почти ежедневная стрельба под окнами. Какие-то митинги, забастовки, воровство. Потом ГКЧП, потом октябрь 1993-го, комендантский час, танки на улицах, потом Чечня, опять бандиты, откуда-то чуть ли не в одночасье на улицах появляется героин, многие знакомые-сверстники - кто сидит, кого убили, кто пропал без вести, кто на игле.
Знаете, так не долго в петельку залезть. Тут и у психически уравновешенного человека крыша поедет.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Ramil*
Не... что-то тут не то. Обстановку ты конечно правильно расписал. Но вот, чтобы человек из-за всего этого в петлю лез... ? врятли. 
Любого человека в первую очередь волнует именно его жизнь. И в определенный момент, ему становится наплевать на окружающих.  
Так что, я думаю, причина в том, что лишившись благополучия, многие просто начинаю психовать. 
Не надо забывать, что наркоманы тут не в последних рядах стоят.

----------


## mishau_

С первого года горбачевской перестройки сокращается уровень самоубийств, достигая минимальных показателей в 1986 (СССР, Россия), 1987 (Петербург) годах. У людей появилась надежда на улучшение удушливой атмосферы экономической, политической, социальной стагнации. 
Однако эйфория продолжалась недолго. С 1988 года начинается медленный, постепенный рост самоубийств с последующим резким скачком в 1992 году (на 17% в России и на 12% в Петербурге). В 1993 году в России уровень самоубийств (38,1) почти достигает "рекордного" показателя 1984 года (38,7), и Россия делит с Эстонией (38,1) 4-5 места в мире (после Латвии - 42,3, Литвы - 42,1 и Венгрии - 39, :: . А показатели 1994 и 1995 годов (свыше 40) оказываются экстремальными (выше 40 фиксировался уровень только в Венгрии в 1980-1989 годах). В 1994 году Россия (41, ::  выходит на второе место в мире (после Литвы - 45, :: 17. 
Доля смертей в результате самоубийств в общем количестве умерших составила: 1990 год - 2,4%, 1991 год - 2,3, 1992 год - 2,6; 1993 - 2,6, 1994 год - 2,7%. Сто пятьдесят лет назад этот показатель в России равнялся 0,06-0,09%. Неслучайный характер тренда завершенных самоубийств в России, их зависимость от социальных, экономических, политических условий можно проследить в сравнении с динамикой самоубийств в некоторых странах бывшего "социалистического лагеря" (таблица 21).

----------


## Юрка

> Why is this happening?

 Напился, стал себя маленького жалеть, от избытка чувств грохнулся с балкона.
Всё от серьёзного к себе отношения...

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  Сразу видно, что из первых десяти стран в этом списке половина - это развитые страны, с высоким уровнем жизни и благосостояния. _ Это не мешает их жителям накладывать на себя руки. И вот по этому поводу возникает вопрос: почему многие в России ежегодно совершают самоубийство (самоубийство нельзя совершать ежегодно, можно только один раз в жизни; фраза плохо звучит), если не из-за бедности? В России ежегодно совершают самоубийство более 40 тысяч_ человек, причём множество_ суицидентов - мужчины (лучше: большинство из них - мужчины; или тогда уж "_большинством_ из них являются мужчины"). Самое интересное _ то, что на каждое совершённое самоубийство приходится более 20 неудачных попыток самоубийства, так что получается, в России ежегодно более 800 тысяч человек пытаются покончить с собой! Неужели жизнь в России так безнадёжна, что единственным исходом для многих стала смерть?

 Оля! Спасибо большое за исправления! ))

----------


## charlestonian

Social reasons behind high Russian suicide rate: expert
August 11, 2003
AFP 
Some 60,000 Russians deliberately killed themselves last year, giving the country one of the highest suicide rates in the world, a leading psychiatric official said Monday.  *"The reasons leading people to commit suicide are mostly social," Tatyana Dmitriyeva, head of the Serbsky Institute for Legal and Medical Psychiatry, told the daily Nezavisimaya Gazeta.* 
The rate in 2002 was 38.4 per 100,000 inhabitants, according to Serbski Institute figures, compared with 26.4 per 100,000 in 1990, the year before the collapse of the Soviet Union. 
"The World Health Organisation (WHO) reckons that a suicide rate over 20 per 100,000 is critical," Dmitriyeva said. 
Among Russian men aged 45 to 57, the suicide rate was 106.7 per 100,000, she said.  *Social conditions in Russia deteriorated sharply after the Soviet Union broke up into its constituent republics, as savings were wiped out by inflation, unemployment rose sharply and welfare provisions, notably in the health sector, collapsed.* 
The Serbski Institute figures are in line with those published in a health ministry report last month that recorded 39.7 suicides per 100,000 inhabitants in 2001. 
Dmitriyeva said members of the Finno-Ugrian language groups were three times as likely to take their own lives as other groups, with some recording rates of 120 per 100,000. 
"Suicide is considered a sin among the (Russian) Orthodox, whereas it is encouraged among the Finno-Ugrians," she said. 
A majority of Russia's Finno-Ugrian speakers live in Siberia and are non-Orthodox. 
According to a WHO report based on older figures, Russia is ranked second for the number of suicides, after Lithuania. 
The report cited 43.1 suicides per 100,000 inhabitants in Russia, as against 51.6 in Lithuania. 
Similarly high rates were noted in other former Soviet republics: 41.5 in Belarus, 37.9 in Estonia, 37.4 in Kazakhstan, 36.5 in Latvia, and 33.8 in Ukraine.  *By comparison, the rate for France was 20, with the United States recording 13.9 and Canada 16.4.*  http://www.cdi.org/russia/johnson/7285-1.cfm

----------


## Ramil

> Любого человека в первую очередь волнует именно его жизнь.

 В том-то и дело, что далеко не всегда. Наркоманы, например, жизни боятся, а смерти ждут. Просто когда очень страшно жить, многие жизни дальнейшей боятся больше чем смерти.   

> И в определенный момент, ему становится наплевать на окружающих.

 ...бывает, что и на себя.   

> Так что, я думаю, причина в том, что лишившись благополучия, многие просто начинаю психовать.

 Как верно подмечено - когда человек начинает уж очень сильно себя любимого жалеть - может сорваться. 
Но и по глупости бывает, девочка сопливая от горя, что мальчик из соседнего класса её бросил, вены режет. (Но обычно таких успевают спасти). Ещё, среди молодёжи, появилось движение готов (от слова готика). Насколько я понимаю, это некий культ смерти (в основном, связанный с некоторыми музыкальными течениями). В общем, обычная молодёжная дурь, но бывают и случаи суицидов.

----------


## mishau_

Вспомнил случай. Жена моего знакомого как-то выпивала со своей подружкой дома, они поссорились, и жена в состоянии аффекта выбросилась с пятого этажа на гололед. Каким-то чудом она осталась жива, и спокойно перенесла воспаление легких, полученное от того что 3 часа на гололеде лежала. Зато у подруги был серьезный невроз с осложнениями, опухло горло и эти осложнения дали на всю жизнь заболевания.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> ...когда человек начинает уж очень сильно себя любимого жалеть - может сорваться.

 Точно. Те психи, именно психи, скорее все исходит от переоценки своей уникальности в этом мире, как ты говоришь. Считая, что кругом сволочи сплошные, которые горько пожалеют, что лишились такой уникальной личности...  
Но к сожалению, самоубийцы имеют огромное число типов/видов/классов и т.д. Не все так просто.  
Вот в Китае, например, 2 дня назад повесился директор фабрики игрушек Барби, на почве скандала с краской. Человек лишил себя жизни по какой причине? Преживает, что потравил девчушек свинцом? Потерял честь? Спас от репресий свою семью? Больше верится в последнее...

----------


## Ramil

А там вроде ещё скандал какой-то со взятками был - тоже причина. 
Ещё суицид типичен для внезапно обанкротившихся.

----------


## Zaya

> И в определенный момент_ему становится наплевать на окружающих.

----------


## DDT

Ha ha ha ............in the graph it shows, for Australia, that Divorced people commit suicide far less that Married or Never married people.  
That's because they must know how well off they are. 
EDIT:
Here is the link that I forgot Duh!! ::    http://fathersforlife.org/health/who_suicide_rates.htm

----------


## shadow1

> I read somewhere ( http://maponz.info/index.php?option=com ... &Itemid=35 ) that Russia has the highest rate of suicide in the world.  It really breaks my heart that a country that was once one of the greatest empires in the world would be in such a mess.  Of course, I've never been to Russia, so I don't know how bad the situation is there.  Can someone shed some light on the issue?  Why is this happening?   =(

 I dont believe this.  It is just propoganda.

----------


## Юрка

> ... Зато у подруги был серьезный невроз с осложнениями, опухло горло и эти осложнения дали на всю жизнь заболевания.

 Таким образом, цель была достигнута. Часто самоубийца убивая себя хочет сделать плохо окружающим.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  I read somewhere ( http://maponz.info/index.php?option=com ... &Itemid=35 ) that Russia has the highest rate of suicide in the world.  It really breaks my heart that a country that was once one of the greatest empires in the world would be in such a mess.  Of course, I've never been to Russia, so I don't know how bad the situation is there.  Can someone shed some light on the issue?  Why is this happening?   =(   I dont believe this.  It is just propoganda.

 Are you being serious? 
It's well documented in the Russian press as well.  http://en.rian.ru/russia/20061004/54514777.html
That's RIA Novosti 
In 2006 Lithuania actually was the highest in the world, but Russia was second.   
I think climate has a lot to do with it as well. Finland has a high suicide rate, one of the highest in the world despite being a country with a high standard of living. In Russia suicide is less common in the south of the country, but perhaps that may be an Islamic cultural thing.

----------


## VendingMachine

> TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.

 Еще больший примитив - это рассуждения на тему особой психики русских людей.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.   Еще больший примитив - это рассуждения на тему особой психики русских людей.

 Когда я открывала топик и видела, что последнее сообщение - от тебя, я была уверена, что ты прокомментируешь именно мой пост и именно в таком духе.   ::  
Рассуждениями на тему особой психики русских людей "увлекались" такие люди, что мне не стыдно заниматься тем же.

----------


## Zaya

Личный выпад. Я бы сказала, что может идти речь о "русскости" только психологии, а не психики, и Оля просто неправильно подобрала слово ("так не говорят"), но потом нашла это:   

> ПСИ'ХИКА, и, мн. нет, ж. [от греч. psychikos - душевный] (книжн.). 
> Душевная организация человека (или животного), совокупность его душевных переживаний, состояний сознания, сил и способностей. Здоровая п., больная п. || Совокупность душевных склонностей и привычек, душевный мир, душевный склад, свойственный лицам какой-н. профессии, какого-н. социального положения и т. п. П. разлагающейся буржуазии.

 http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/ushakov/a ... 0%BA%D0%B0 
Так что если может быть "психика буржуазии", то почему бы не быть "психике русских"? 
В другом, где психика описывается как "функция мозга, <...> возникшая в связи с развитием нервной системы, регулирует отношения организма с окружением", всё же нашла *второе значение "психология": особенности характера, психики*.

----------


## mishau_

> Личный выпад. Я бы сказала, что может идти речь о "русскости" только психологии, а не психики, и Оля просто неправильно подобрала слово ("так не говорят"), но потом нашла это:     
> 			
> 				ПСИ'ХИКА, и, мн. нет, ж. [от греч. psychikos - душевный] (книжн.). 
> Душевная организация человека (или животного), совокупность его душевных переживаний, состояний сознания, сил и способностей. Здоровая п., больная п. || Совокупность душевных склонностей и привычек, душевный мир, душевный склад, свойственный лицам какой-н. профессии, какого-н. социального положения и т. п. П. разлагающейся буржуазии.
> 			
> 		  http://slovari.yandex.ru/dict/ushakov/a ... 0%BA%D0%B0 
> Так что если может быть "психика буржуазии", то почему бы не быть "психике русских"? 
> В другом, где психика описывается как "функция мозга, <...> возникшая в связи с развитием нервной системы, регулирует отношения организма с окружением", всё же нашла *второе значение "психология": особенности характера, психики*.

 Все верно, но вот только идеализировать русскую психологию не надо, это посто обобщение. Скажем, у русских какая-то особенность поведения проявляется чаще. А в другой социальной группе (нерусских) эта же особенность тоже проявляется, но реже. По этому признаку и классифицируют. Надо учесть что психология со временем может изменяться.  
Насчет бедности, я думаю уместно привести несколько хулиганский стишок Пушкина:  _
К кастрату раз пришел скрыпач,
Он был бедняк, а тот богач.
«Смотри, сказал певец <без**дый>, —
Мои алмазы, изумруды —
Я их от скуки разбирал.
А! кстати, брат, — он продолжал, —
Когда тебе бывает скучно,
Ты что творишь, сказать прошу».
В ответ бедняга равнодушно:
— Я? я <м***> себе чешу. _  
Так что бедность не всегда означает депрессию.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Список стран из Wiki, который приводился выше, несколько странноватый: там в графе "год" значения от 1987 до сегодняшнего дня. Не думаю, что ему можно верить.
На самом деле, даже по официальной статистике глобальным лидером по количеству самоубийств является *Литва*:  http://www.rol.ru/news/med/news/03/11/11_004.htm  *Литва - лидер по самоубийствам* 
Но область, в которой страны бывшего Советского Союза сохраняют безусловное лидерство, - это количество самоубийств.  
На первом месте по этому показателю - Литва, где на каждые 100 тысяч человек приходится более 44 самоубийств. За ней следуют Россия, Латвия, Белоруссия, Казахстан, Украина и Эстония.

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":1wpbznm9  TATY, бедность - _далеко_ не единственная причина для самоубийства. Рассуждения типа - "человек бедный - ему грустно - у него депрессия - он кончает жизнь самоубийством" - это очень примитивные рассуждения.   Еще больший примитив - это рассуждения на тему особой психики русских людей.

 Когда я открывала топик и видела, что последнее сообщение - от тебя, я была уверена, что ты прокомментируешь именно мой пост и именно в таком духе.   ::  
Рассуждениями на тему особой психики русских людей "увлекались" такие люди, что мне не стыдно заниматься тем же.[/quote:1wpbznm9]Вперед. Барабан тебе в руки. Не могу сказать, что я этих людей уважаю.

----------


## Оля

> Вперед. Барабан тебе в руки. Не могу сказать, что я этих людей уважаю.

 Ты всерьез считаешь, что для меня важно твое уважение?.... 
Достоевского или Толстого ты, конечно, тоже можешь не уважать, но не думаю, что для них имеет какое-то значение.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Вперед. Барабан тебе в руки. Не могу сказать, что я этих людей уважаю.   Ты всерьез считаешь, что для меня важно твое уважение?....

 You can't live without it.  

> Достоевского или Толстого ты, конечно, тоже можешь не уважать, но не думаю, что для них имеет какое-то значение.

 Of course not. They are dead. Sadly.

----------


## mishau_

Мне непонятно, а что в Литве-то неужто все так плохо?

----------


## Юрка

> Мне непонятно, а что в Литве-то неужто все так плохо?

 Возможно, там слишком хорошо.

----------


## Scorpio

> Мне непонятно, а что в Литве-то неужто все так плохо?

 А что, там есть что-то хорошее? Страна -- лимитроф. Этим все сказано.

----------


## Оля

> Страна -- лимитроф.

 А что это такое?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Страна -- лимитроф.   А что это такое?

 http://www.dergachev.ru/data/203/?n=15

----------


## Basil77

> Ha ha ha ............in the graph it shows, for Australia, that Divorced people commit suicide far less that Married or Never married people.  
> That's because they must know how well off they are. 
> EDIT:
> Here is the link that I forgot Duh!!   http://fathersforlife.org/health/who_suicide_rates.htm

 Very interesting article...   ::

----------

